# CT abdomen w/wo contrst(CPT74170)



## jewelrad

"using 16 MDCT, axial images were obtained through the pancreas after oral contrast only. Then after IV contrast axial images were obtained through the pancreas during the arterial phase. During the portal venous phase axial and coronal images of the abdomen were obtained for the dome of the diaphragm to the iliac crest."

what is correct CPT code to report above CT scan? 
I'm sure that we did CT abdomen with contrast and triphasic pancreas CT.
Is CPT 74170 correct code to report?
I'm not sure about noncontrast portion of CT scan on the documentation.
According to ACR, normally CT abdomen is scanned from diaphragm to the iliam crest.
What do you think?


----------



## dathey1962

You are correct in using 74170.  You have covered the contrast and non-contrast image.


----------

